

Microsoft silently launches So.cl, its attempt at a social networking sit - scapbi
http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/20/microsoft-socl-launches/

======
dmishe
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3999671>

------
derekerdmann
Stop calling research products "Microsoft's new X." If it was a serious social
network, you'd be hearing much more about it than this.

------
forkandwait
I will start taking Microsoft seriously again when they stop using childish
non-standard punctuation, and restart doing innovative work. ".Net"? "So.cl"?
Are you serious?

